# Mono-Atomic Gold Refining



## reptyle (Jan 29, 2012)

It is possible through chemical processing to achieve mono-atomic gold in a state suitable for human consumption. This similar process is able to be performed on other noble metals to varying effect.

The following patent also outlines the method of refining gold from ore which when tested shows no gold content.

Mono-atomic noble metals do not identify as metals when tested using conventional methods as they are superconductive and in an "exotic" state.

There is a large market for properly produced mono-atomic noble metals within the wider "spiritual community".
Mono-atomic metals have been consumed by mankind since ancient times and are most widely recognised for their use in Egypt.

The artform of alchemy involves the refining of base matter into spiritual purity and light.
As such, it is important to bear in mind the emotional and mental states desiring to be achieved when activating such practices.

Metallic yellow gold is the fetid state of gold. When it is refined to its pure mono-atomic state it is a white powder. This is the Spiritual Light of the Gold element. 
This mono-atomic state of gold is known to exhibit strange properties such as levitation and a somewhat stranger effect of phase shifting in and out of our dimension. These properties are outlined in the patent included.

I hope that someone may find use for this information and continue to propagate the divine art of spiritually refining our earth elements.

With Love and Blessings...


Aten.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh this is going to be good. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2012)

I have flagged it.Hopefully the thread will be deleted before anyone else reads it.


----------



## reptyle (Jan 29, 2012)

It could have been in patents but its is more of a teq.

best of both worlds... 

Love this forum... nice to meet ya'll.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2012)

reptyle,before you post this again,do not double post.


----------



## reptyle (Jan 29, 2012)

haha too late... apologies...

is there a kibosh on mono atomic on this forum? if so thats unfortunate...

discuss in private if interested in such things...

peace.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2012)

You sound VERY familiar! Aren't reptiles capable of changing their appearances,so that they appear to be something they are not?


----------



## reptyle (Jan 29, 2012)

Is that a question?

I only found this forum recently whilst researching ancient methods of gold refining and alchemical processes.
I have been interested in the allegorical mechansism by which a human can refine their being into the pure expression of consciousness.

Throughout all time the symbolism of Gold and the processes surrounding its purification and verification of such has been central to such workings of the spirit.

I have come here to learn and research. This information is the main aspect of my study in this field. As such most of my writings will be in this post. I have not much to contribute to the already overwhelming expertise in other topics... 

You may remember me from several thousand years ago when we were possibly working side by side in the temples of Gold.
Though to my knowledge i have not been involved in your lives in this incarnation... Bahaaha :twisted: 

Please excuse my flowery language and overt spiritual expressions...

I will try to limit my communications to directly relevant material.

Peace.


----------



## Geo (Jan 29, 2012)

yea. uhh. no we try not to get into these three or four page debates about whether or not a tree falling in the forest makes a sound if no one is there to hear it. sorry.

uh-oh, now alchemy. someone is gonna have a good time with this.


----------



## reptyle (Jan 29, 2012)

No debate... just experience and information.



p.s I am not selling anything...


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 29, 2012)

If it doesn't have an atomic number, we probably can't help you much here. :shock:


----------



## reptyle (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you know anything about superconductors and their production from noble metals?


----------



## Geo (Jan 29, 2012)

mono-atomic gold and alchemy will not be discussed in anyway that will benefit you. im sorry but you could try the health food store if your looking for a dietary supplement.


----------



## Geo (Jan 29, 2012)

perhaps Dr.Poe can give you some info about that. i looked at the PDF and its way over my head. the topic has come up in the past and the consensus here is mono-atomic gold is just not something the home refiner or even remedial will have to deal with very often.


----------



## reptyle (Jan 29, 2012)

there is no need to be fascetious regarding dietary suppliments...

i am interested in the chemical processes and equipment required to perform such tasks as involve fumes of chlorine and other gases...

the process of creating mono-atomic gold is not that difficult... the most specific step is adjusting pH to a perfect 7... how is it possible to achieve such accuracy given the relative inaccuracy of drop by drop titration?

i will post a section of relevance.


----------



## reptyle (Jan 29, 2012)

Example 1:  Preparation of G-ORME ~
G-ORME was prepared from metallic gold as follows:
(1) 50 mg gold (99.99% pure) were dispersed in 200 ml aqua regia to provide clusters of gold atoms.
(2) 60 ml concentrated hydrochloric acid were added to the dispersion and the mixture was brought to boil, and continued boiling until the volume was reduced to approximately 10-15 ml. 60 ml concentrated HCl were added, and the sample brought to boil and checked for evolution of NOCl fumes. The process was repeated until no further fumes evolved, thus indicating that the nitric acid had been removed and the gold had been converted completely to the gold chloride.
(3) The volume of the dispersion was reduced by careful heating until the salt was just dry. "Just dry" as used herein means that all of the liquid had been boiled off, but the solid residue had not been "baked" or scorched.
(4) The just dry salts were again dispersed in aqua regia and steps (2) and (3) were repeated. This treatment provides gold chloride clusters of greater than 11 atoms.
(5) 150 ml 6M hydrochloric acid were added to the just dry salts and boiled again to evaporate off the liquid to just dry salts. This step was repeated four times. This procedure leads to a greater degree of sub-division to provide smaller clusters of gold chloride. At the end of this procedure an orangish-red salt of gold chloride is obtained. The salt will analyze as substantially pure Au2Cl6.
(6) Sodium chloride is added in an amount whereby the sodium is present at a ratio 20 moles sodium per mole of gold. The solution is then diluted with deionized water to a volume of 400 ml. The presence of the aqueous sodium chloride provides the salt Na2Au2Cl8. The presence of water is essential to break apart the diatoms of gold.
(7) The aqueous sodium chloride solution is very gently boiled to a just dry salt, and thereafter the salts were taken up alternatively in 200 ml deionized water and 300 ml 6M hydrochloric acid until no further change in color is evidenced. The 6M hydrochloric acid is used in the last treatment.
(8) After the last treatment with 6M hydrochloric acid, and subsequent boildown, the just dry salt is diluted with 400 ml deionized water to provide a monoatomic gold salt solution of NaAuCl2.H2O. The pH is approximately 1.0.
(9) The pH is adjusted very slowly with dilute sodium hydroxide solution, while constantly stirring, until the pH of the solution remains constant at 7.0 for a period of more than twelve hours. This adjustment may take several days. Care must be taken not to exceed pH 7.0 during the neutralization.
(10) After the pH is stabilized at pH 7.0, the solution is gently boiled down to 10 ml and 10 ml concentrated nitric acid is added to provide a sodium-gold nitrate. As is apparent, the nitrate is an oxidizer and removes the chloride. The product obtained should be white crystals. If a black or brown precipitate forms, this is an indication that there is still Na2Au2Cl8 present. If present, it is then necessary to restart the process at step (1).
(11) If white crystals are obtained, the solution is boiled to obtain just dry crystals. It is important not to overheat, i.e., bake.
(12) 5 ml concentrated nitric acid are added to the crystals and again boiled to where the solution goes to just dry. Again it is essential not to overheat or bake. Steps (11) and (12) provide a complete conversion of the product to a sodium-gold nitrate. No chlorides are present.
(13) 10 ml deionized water are added and again boiled to just dry salts. This step is repeated once. This step eliminates any excess nitric acid which may be present.
(14) Thereafter, the just dry material is diluted to 80 ml with deionized water. The solution will have a pH of approximately 1. This step causes the nitrate to dissociate to obtain NaAu in water with a small amount of HNO3 remaining .
(15) The pH is adjusted very slowly with dilute sodium hydroxide to 7.0 + 0.2. This will eliminate all free acid, leaving only NaAu in water.
(16) The NaAu hydrolyzes with the water and dissociates to form HAu. The product will be a white precipitate in water. The Au atoms have water at the surface which creates a voluminous cotton-like product.
(17) The white precipitate is decanted off from any dark grey solids and filtered through a 0.45 micron cellulose nitrate filter paper. Any dark grey solids of sodium auride should be redissolved and again processed starting at step (1).
(18) The filtered white precipitate on the filter paper is vacuum dried at 120° C for two hours. The dry solid should be light grey in color which is HAu.H2O and is easily removed from the filter paper.
(19) The monoatomic gold is placed in a porcelain ignition boat and annealed at 300° C under an inert gas to remove hydrogen and to form a very chemically and thermally stable white gold monomer.
(20) After cooling, the ignited white gold can be cleaned of remaining traces of sodium by digesting with dilute nitric acid for approximately one hour.
(21) The insoluble white gold is filtered on 0.45 micron paper and vacuum dried at 120° C for two hours. The white powder product obtained from the filtration and drying is pure G-ORME.
The G-ORME made according to this invention will exhibit the special properties described in the "General Description" of this application, including catalytic activity, special magnetic properties, resistance to sintering at high temperatures, and resistance to aqua regia and cyanide attack.


----------



## reptyle (Jan 29, 2012)

I have not personally ingested this substance though some claims made by those who have are quite remarkable...

This is the most logical place to find people with the capacity to investigate this substance within the general population...
Let me know your thoughts on this process...


----------



## butcher (Jan 29, 2012)

Some very heavy atomic consumption of many mono atomic atoms with electrons in an orbitaul field, almost like magic it reappeared, With Love and Blessings, this did prove to me to be a unique chemical process assimilating and inert reaction of the beta degree in cosmic sciences, close to atomic parallel of the spiritual universe this copper is once it sits in all of that HCL and then a carbonated drink gives it oxygens, this is an experiment that can be dangerous of choking so I would not recommend it, and if your body had nobel metals in yer inards they should cement out on the copper a double whammy when it is retrieved later, I have not shared this before as I have been secretly thinking of getting rich on a new patent, or patient, as soon as I find someone spiritual enough to buy my patent I will get rich beyond my wildest dreams, in which time I will be in an exotic state of frenzy wildly excited in a state of superconductivity paralleling the stars in the universe., could you know of such a spiritual community that will make me rich on my invention?, maybe I can get an ancestor from Egypt to arrange for some assistance in this matter, I do not take spirituality, light and purity lightly so I will have to hold back a few facts of this invention, but will give you all of the facts you need for getiing a high off the monogold tomica solution,and this is no fetid bull momo larky, my experiment begins similar to this, I swallowed a penny when I was a kid it was good for some very heavy atomic consumption of many mono atomic copper atoms with orbitual electrons, some what hard on the other end from which it went in.. 

I think you have the wrong forum, we do not discuss magic, or very vague ideas.

We keep it as close to true science as possible and you will most likely not like what we would say about the ideas you have brought up.

if you wish to learn the real facts about gold stick around, forget about talking about magic or other nonsense, and we can help you with what we know, soon as you bring up the magic powers of mystical sciences we will not communicate well together, my world has no magic 





Mono-atomic noble metals do not identify as metals, The art form of alchemy involves emotional and mental desire for nonscense in my opinion.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 29, 2012)

"Some very heavy atomic consumption of many mono atomic atoms with electrons in an orbitaul field, almost like magic it reappeared, With Love and Blessings, this did prove to me to be a unique chemical process assimilating and inert reaction of the beta degree in cosmic sciences, close to atomic parallel of the spiritual universe this copper is once it sits in all of that HCL and then a carbonated drink gives it oxygens, this is an experiment that can be dangerous of choking so I would not recommend it, and if your body had nobel metals in yer inards they should cement out on the copper a double whammy when it is retrieved later, I have not shared this before as I have been secretly thinking of getting rich on a new patent, or patient, as soon as I find someone spiritual enough to buy my patent I will get rich beyond my wildest dreams, in which time I will be in an exotic state of frenzy wildly excited in a state of superconductivity paralleling the stars in the universe., could you know of such a spiritual community that will make me rich on my invention?, maybe I can get an ancestor from Egypt to arrange for some assistance in this matter, I do not take spirituality, light and purity lightly so I will have to hold back a few facts of this invention, but will give you all of the facts you need for getiing a high off the monogold tomica solution,and this is no fetid bull momo larky, my experiment begins similar to this, I swallowed a penny when I was a kid it was good for some very heavy atomic consumption of many mono atomic copper atoms with orbitual electrons, some what hard on the other end from which it went in.. "

Butcher, you certainly didn't get lost with words this time! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Phil


----------



## Geo (Jan 30, 2012)

Butcher,

was you describing how to refine gold with poop again? :lol: 

at least thats what it sounded like, but to tell the truth i followed your post a lot better than the one before it.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 30, 2012)

What does this have to do with the mission statement of this forum.

The only thing I see is it has just opened GRF up to being in support of the existance of monoatomic gold in nature. That is as long as this discussion continues. We will become a magnet to this nonsence.

As many alchemists have already argued they could help others find fortunes with their special machines to recover this gold and get rich. Now we will be associated with them.

There goes the neighborhood.
Tom C.

Edit to add:
Now for more on the story, please read this about the holder of the posted patent.
http://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/1996-09-19/news/deadly-panacea/2/
And the mother website of the patent holder
http://www.lifetechnology.org/aurumsolis.htm


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 30, 2012)

niteliteone said:


> The only thing I see is it has just opened GRF up to being in support of the existance of monoatomic gold in nature. That is as long as this discussion continues. We will become a magnet to this nonsence.


I could not agree more!


----------

